# What trades for Barbados?



## KevJan (Mar 26, 2006)

We are determined to get to Barbados March 2007 and don't know what will trade to get us there.  Those of you who have done it, what did you use and how far in advance did you start?  We really need at least 2 bedrooms, however 3 would be wonderful.  It's getting close to time for booking airfare and I'd like to have accommodations taken care of first.  Thanks.


----------



## philsfan (Mar 27, 2006)

Residences at the Crane is the only resort in RCI or II that has 3 bedroom units.  I suspect that would be a very tough trade if any of them even get deposited.  

I just checked 2007 with my good trader and only found one 2 bdr available and it was in the heart of hurricane season.

DAE had a lot of 2 bdr's at Kings Beach Village earlier this year but you never know if they will have more in 2007.

We traded into Divi Southwinds in February 2001 for May 2001, it was only a 1 bdr unit and it was not a good trader.


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 27, 2006)

KevJan said:
			
		

> We are determined to get to Barbados March 2007 and don't know what will trade to get us there.  Those of you who have done it, what did you use and how far in advance did you start?  We really need at least 2 bedrooms, however 3 would be wonderful.  It's getting close to time for booking airfare and I'd like to have accommodations taken care of first.  Thanks.




I too am trying with a very strong trader for Barbados ( among others ) end of March 2007. My search is in now for 12 months with a deposit 18 months out. I am willing to take a one bedroom. No hits so far.

As Philsfan said above DAE had Kings Beach Village and you may want to take a look at them as an alternative to get what you want.

Good luck to us both.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 27, 2006)

We traded a red one bedroom Dikhololo South Africa week for a one bedroom at the Bougainvillea Beach Resort in Oct. of 2004. Not sure if they had any three bedroom units I only recall a couple of two bedroom units. Our friends traded a Cancun beach week also for a one bedroom during same timeframe. You might try for 2-3 units instead of a three bedroom. You may have better chance of getting it. Barbados does not have a lot of timeshares and March is still prime season in the Islands. Good Luck on your trade. We really liked Barbados and will go back again in the future.

Suzanne


----------



## KevJan (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.  I checked with DAE and they only had availability through 2006.  When calling direct, they informed me they may still get some 2007 inventory.  I'm willing to settle for a 2-bedroom unit but it sounds like I might as well look for a trip to the moon.  I'll keep my fingers crossed anyhow.  Thanks again.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 28, 2006)

*Cricket World Cup*

Be aware that the Cricket World Cup finals will be held in Barbados in April 2007 with some warmup games the first week in March 2007.  They are already in preparation for the events, and hotels and resorts are gearing up.  Places to stay will be hard to come by on those dates.  http://www.barbados.org/cricket_world_cup.htm


----------

